# Need suggestions .... for introducing Claire to K & C



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Claire is due to arrive on Wednesday afternoon!!!! Yipeeeeeeeee :yahoo: 

Sooooo, I am trying to figure out the best way to introduce her to K & C. Part of my worry is because K & C are not well socialized witih other dogs. They hardly ever leave my house and yard and aren't around other dogs except once a month when they go for grooming. 

I've heard that it is best to introduce them on neutral territory but I can't figure out how to do that by myself! 

Oh, also... I can't decide if I should bring Claire directly home from the airport or maybe take her to my office where I can shut my office door and spend some one-on-one time with her without seeing the looks of disdain on Kallie and Catcher's faces!! But then I didn't know if it would be more stressful for her to be taken to yet another place after her long plane trip (in the cabin with Gatiger40's hubby, Tiger). 

Any ideas and experiences would be appreciated... Many of you have 3 or even more dogs and I am in need of some advice!!

Thanks! :flowers:

EDITED to add.... Claire is 7 months old ... Kallie is 7 years old and Catcher is 5 .. so K & C have gotten very set in their routine, etc.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just wanted to tell you how excited I am for you to be bringing little Claire home soon! I can't wait to see her in her new home with her new brother & sister. :wub: 

I don't know if introducing them in neutral territory would make much difference since she is a puppy. I would suggest perhaps gating off 1 room for her to be separate from K & C or putting her in an ex-pen. That would keep her safe but allow them to sniff each other if they wanted. I would also give Kallie & Catcher special treats the first night for behaving (or give them bully sticks, etc to keep them entertained so they don't bother Claire too much). That is really the only advice that I can offer, since I don't have my 2nd baby yet.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope you pm'd JMM by now, Sher!!

This is so exciting. I love the idea of bringing Claire to your office for some alone time, yet, you'll probably be dying to get home so K&C can meet her. I'd just wrap her in a blanket, greet your babies as usual. Bring Claire to a wee wee pad, let Kallie and Catcher sniff her. Then I'd say come K&C, baby Claire needs privacy. While picking up Claire for whatever, I'd praise K&C and always say Mommy loves you. 
Love and affection, toys, treats, grooming, putting on/taking off harnesses, anything else you can think of: Kallie first, then Catcher, then baby Claire.

I'd definitely separate K&C from the baby while eating, so you know how much Claire has actually eaten. 

I bet in no time, Kallie and Catcher will be fine with baby Claire running around! One good thing is that all this time, Kallie and Catcher has had each other, so that will never change. 

Congratulations. I hope Wednesday will be here before you know it and all goes well!
xoxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can only tell you how I did it when I brought Frankie home, and I
am by no means an expert. I had the same concerns that you have.
My Lola would bully any dog that came into our house. (Try to picture
a 6 pound dictator!) I had my daughter help me. I took Frankie to the
little park across the street from my house. My daughter went to my house
and brough Lola to the park on leash. With both dogs on leash we walked 
around the park. They postured a little at first, but we kind of ignored them
and kept walking side by side. After a little bit, they did the butt sniffnig thing
and started acting like they wanted to play together. Then we went into my 
house, and they were pretty muck OK. There were still moments of adjustment.
I always made sure to still give Lola lots of attention, and before I give it to 
Frankie. It was worked well here with two doggies. They are pretty friendly
and play toghether all the time. Still, some things are not Ok by Lola, like 
sleeping in the same bed. She won't allow that! But he seems to not mind!
Still happy I added to my doggie family!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would take her straight home and put her in a room to let K and C "find" her. Let her be their
discovery. I heard to do this years ago and have introduced new dogs this way since. It's always
worked. Just be close by.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

So excited for you Sher.

When I did my introductions years ago....I brought Flakey outside and brought the new baby and Flakey inside the house together. I placed Tina Marie in her pen and let Flakey discover her, sniffing all around her pen and letting the two of them do their greetings, while Tina Marie was safe in the pen. Once that was over, then we brought out Tina Marie.

Don't be concerned if K & C run off in a different direction. In both my cases, that is what Flakey did and he went under the bed, just till he was able to process what actually was going on.

It really only took a couple of days for Flakey to get adjusted.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sher, this is actually a picture of a picture, so the quality is poor and it is many many years ago. In this picture Flakey is 3 and it was the day we brought Tina Marie home. Flakey had many many many issues(seperation anxiety, and some fear aggression with people), bless his heart, but when it came to being a big brother, he was the best, so don't worry about K and C not being socialized. Our vet told us that because we have two, Mia and Leo, they actually are exposed to other fur-babies and that is a part of socilization. The older ones will always give the pups leadway, they really do understand.

Like I was saying in my above post, we brought Flakey outside of the house, and brought Tina Marie and Flakey in the house together. We placed Tina Marie in her crate, closed the door and let Flakey investigate. When we knew it was safe, we opened the grate door, and here is what our special boy did

[attachment=51374:IMG_3735.JPG]

After this, he did go under the bed for a little bit, but did come out later. The older siblings do realize it is just a sweet little baby.

Tina Marie passed away at age 7 :smcry: :smcry: , and Flakey was very upset. This was when he was 10, so we brought home Kara and did the same introduction, and it worked out perfectly. So don't worry about K & C's ages.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so excited for you :chili: 

When I introduced Snowy to Crystal, we weren't in our house. I held Crystal and my brother helped in bringing Snowy to us, and they just did great. 

Good luck Sher, I am sure that they will do fine and become best buds in no time


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

2 choices I like...

The first is having someone walk K/C from the house to meet you and walk home with Claire.

The other is to put Claire behind a baby gate and let them interact that way for a while. When I bring the established dogs in to the baby gate, I bring them in with some very yummy treats so this new thing is associated with good stuff. It K/C like to gang up or feed off each other, introduce them one at a time (this is my preference anyways). 

It is a 6 week adjustment period. Expect it to take a while for everyone to find their spot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I tried Matilda meeting B&B outside our house, but Matilda was growling at B&B  we brought B&B in the house and she started checking things out, Matilda followed her and was in control but all went ok. The next day we took a road trip and stayed in a motel a couple days, when we got back home Matilda had adjusted enough where we never had any problems. I'm so excited for you Sher. I would take her to your office first, you just have to have time alone with that precious baby girl


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Each time I introduced a new dog (except for Tink) the dog was a young puppy - the others never felt threatened by a baby, they just never wanted anything to do with them. I must say though, when I first brought Archie home, my bichon fell in love with him and treated him like her very own puppy.... :wub: ..that was so unexpected and sweet. Ava is trying so hard to "fit-in" and I see now that it will be ok - it just takes some time. 

- Although Tink has attacked her like three times now... :w00t: ...but then again, he's not normal. He scares me, I truly hope he doesn't really hurt her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice. 

I am afraid I'll have to do the introductions by myself since there isn't anyone that I know of who can help me on that day. 

I know that K & C will be going crazy to get at her and sniff her. They probably will be afraid of her.

I don't have a baby gate... I use Dutch doors in two rooms to contain K & C when necessary.

I had thought of maybe putting Claire in my small fenced patio area and letting K &C discover her there but I'm not sure ... what do you all think? The patio area is right off the house and is K&C's favorite place. It isn't very large but it is also where they go to the bathroom mid-day.

Yes, Paula, I am tempted to take her to the office as I want to do some serious cuddling and I can just see the looks I'm going to get from K &C. I might do that if the plane gets in at 4:00 as planned there will be time to do that. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 18 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764570


> Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice.
> 
> I am afraid I'll have to do the introductions by myself since there isn't anyone that I know of who can help me on that day.
> 
> ...


Sher, that could work, have them meet outside in your small fenced patio, but I would still have Claire, in some sort of see threw crate, where she can be seen, and K & C can sniff away, and you won't be nervous that it's too much for Claire. This would just be for the initial introduction and then once K & C are done sniffing in this way, you can let her out and finish the introduction to K & C.

Just plan also, if the weather is rainy, you can also do this inside your home as well. 

I am sure whatever way you choose will work perfectly, but I just like the first introductions to be where every fur-baby, can be free to do what they normally do, without having to worry about any of them being too much for the other.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 17 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764284


> I would take her straight home and put her in a room to let K and C "find" her. Let her be their
> discovery. I heard to do this years ago and have introduced new dogs this way since. It's always
> worked. Just be close by.[/B]



That's excactly what I do. I put the "newbies" in the hospital area (gated vanity upstairs), and let 
a couple dogs up to sniff through the gate. Then I let another couple up to sniff, and find him/her.

The new dog will stick it's nose through the gate, and sniff them back. Once all is cool, and calm,
I then remove the gate, for more sniffing sessions. 

Sher ~ I am so excited for you. I can't wait for pics of our precious Claire. :wub: 

Oh, when I brought old Lulu home, I made the mistake of setting her down right away, and she 
beat the crap out of ALL of them. It was wild. She beat up Jops, Frankie, LBB, and Henry. 
Jops, and LBB couldn't stand her from that day, forward. Franks, and Henry, forgot about it soon enough.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Not long now! :aktion033: Can't wait to see pics and hear how K & C did when introduced to Claire!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

We expect a full update WITH pictures once she gets home!!! :aktion033: :smrofl: 

:cheer: WELCOME BABY CLAIRE!!! :cheer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 17 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764284


> I would take her straight home and put her in a room to let K and C "find" her. Let her be their
> discovery. I heard to do this years ago and have introduced new dogs this way since. It's always
> worked. Just be close by.[/B]



this is what I heard years ago as well - though the yard will work..and that's what I was told to use.. but let them find her.
I am so EXCITED FOR YOU!! I can't wait to see new pics!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am going crazy waiting!!! Tiger, the man who is traveling with her got to Atlanta just fine but was unable to get on the flight here as it was full (He flies stand-by). So the next flight is around 4:00 so hopefully he will get on that one!!!! I am on pins and needles!!!

Thanks everyone for your responses. I have a large crate I got for her and I think I'm going to put her in that when she gets home and then let K &C find her. They were very interested in the crate already because I have her bed in there and some toys and some Nylabones. They must have smelled them because they were both pawing at the crate, etc. I know they'll be freaked out because they get freaked out over a new piece of furniture or a large box that has been delivered so a new puppy ... whoa!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So very exciting...Cannot wait for Claire's arrival and to see how happy Kallie and Catcher are to meet their new baby girl!!! x0x0x0 N :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766270


> I am going crazy waiting!!! Tiger, the man who is traveling with her got to Atlanta just fine but was unable to get on the flight here as it was full (He flies stand-by). So the next flight is around 4:00 so hopefully he will get on that one!!!! I am on pins and needles!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses. I have a large crate I got for her and I think I'm going to put her in that when she gets home and then let K &C find her. They were very interested in the crate already because I have her bed in there and some toys and some Nylabones. They must have smelled them because they were both pawing at the crate, etc. I know they'll be freaked out because they get freaked out over a new piece of furniture or a large box that has been delivered so a new puppy ... whoa!![/B]


So exciting Sher!!!! Hoping Tiger can get the next flight :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Claire & Tiger's flight. I hope he's able to get on the very next one available. London is the same way with new things...anytime we get a package, move a chair around, etc, she notices it right away. lol I bet Kallie & Catcher will be delighted to have a new "toy" to play with!  Everything will be fine I'm sure.I bet you are just DYING waiting for her to arrive!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, he didn't get on the 4:00 flight either!! There is one at 5:00-ish that is a bigger plane so he is hopeful that that one will prove a success!!! After that there are two more flights but I'm trying to think positive that he'll get on the one that gets here at 6:30... I have to say that this is nerve-wracking!! I'm not particularly easy going about things so I am a nervous wreck!!!!!!

Oh he did say that Claire is a good girl... just sleeping in the carrier...... I cannot wait to meet her ......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766303


> Oh he did say that Claire is a good girl... just sleeping in the carrier...... I cannot wait to meet her ......[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub: Awwww she's resting up to come home to her Mommy. I bet Tiger is on the next flight Sher...sending all good thoughts!!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 19 2009, 04:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764641


> That's excactly what I do. I put the "newbies" in the hospital area (gated vanity upstairs), and let
> a couple dogs up to sniff through the gate. Then I let another couple up to sniff, and find him/her.
> 
> The new dog will stick it's nose through the gate, and sniff them back. Once all is cool, and calm,
> ...


I love your stories. They always bring a smile to my face when I least expect it.

Thank you for all you do.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I know you are on pins and needles. I would be too. Hopefully Little Claire is on the next flight to her new home. I know you'll be busy, but please let us know that she arrived safely. We're all waiting with you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sher, I'm on pins and needles, too!! I can't wait for you to welcome Claire home. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Now are you changing your login to K,C&C?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well?????? Is she there yet??????? What's taking so long!!!!!?????


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Going to jump in here with a little update. 

Tiger couldn't get on any flight headed into Sher's hometown so they decided Sher would drive to Raleigh,which is an hour away, and Tiger would fly in there. Long story short, they are driving now on their way back home. Sher should be able to give an update soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We're home!!!!! 


[attachment=51529:claire_1.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766492


> We're home!!!!!
> 
> 
> [attachment=51529:claire_1.jpg][/B]


She is beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: Look at that coat!!! We need more pictures


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! I am emotionally exhausted!!! Tiger got from Austin to Atlanta just fine. So far so good. But then he couldn't get out of Atlanta. They use such small planes and they were full. Soooo around 6:00-ish there were two more possible flights and the last one wouldn't get them here until close to midnight and of course there was no way to know if they would get on the earlier flight or even the last flight of the day. I was sort of worried about Claire having such a long day of traveling, even though he said she was doing great (and she was!) And I was so antsy!! :sweatdrop: 

Soooo, he noticed a flight to Raleigh and I said I would drive there if he would drive me back home and we could drop him off at the airport, which then is an easy drive home for me. I don't do well with highway/night driving and luckily it was a beautiful evening and not much traffic. Just as I pulled in to a parking space at the airport, Tiger called to say that he was just now walking in to the terminal. Perfect timing! Finally, something was working right!!

I then met darling Claire. Oh what a sweetheart she is. She kept giving lots of kisses!! She is just too sweet for words. And her coat is so thick and silky ... It must be a couple pounds of just hair! She is such a trouper.... not a peep out of her. She's very easy going and laid back ... at least so far!

Sooo, you're probably wondering how K & C are doing. Surprisingly, Kallie is very cool about the whole thing. She and Claire were chasing each other a little bit. But Catcher is scared to death! We're all in the kitchen with the door closed and he would hide behind the table, etc. He seems to be doing a little better now but probably because Claire is on my lap. 

I am sooooo glad to be home. It's been a very long day of waiting for my baby!!! I'm off work tomorrow and Friday so I'll have 4 straight days here... yay!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little girl!! How are Kallie & Catcher doing?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hurray! Sounds like it's working out!

pictures? Soon? Please?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She is just lovely! I'm happy for you, and in little while K & C will love her too. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad everyone is home safe and sound. Sher try and get some rest, and send more pictures when you can.
Welcome Home Claire


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sher, I'm soooooo excited for you. Claire is a beauty. :wub: I'm glad Kallie is doing well with her. Catcher will soon be playing with her, just watch  I'm so looking forward to pictures. I hope you and Claire have a good nights rest :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So glad Claire is home with you! Especially glad to hear the Kallie is warming up to her. Catcher will come around. Can't wait to hear more.... Beautiful coat on that little girl.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so glad that Miss Claire made it to her new home and everything worked out in the end!!! :biggrin: I can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, this little girl has stolen my heart already! I am so in love with her. She is just soooooo sweet and loving!!!!! She is such a little lady ... Her name fits her perfectly!

She has a little bit of an underbite and my first Malt Rosebud (RIP) had this so she reminds me a lot of her, which is especially nice. Her coat is just amazing. It is totally straight and majorly thick and so soft... So far I haven't heard a peep out of her ... not a bark or a whine... Maybe she'll talk to me tomorrow!

Here's one more picture and then we're going to give bedtime a try! She drank a ton of water when we got home so her beard got wet and it looks curly in the picture but it's dry and straight now and all fine again!

[attachment=51533:Claire_2.jpg]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: I'm so glad Claire finally made it home to you. She's a pretty girl :wub: , lovely hair too. Be sure to take lots & lots of pictures. I'm sure Catcher will come around. Boo was scared of Hannah,I mean really scared, but he did come around. Congrats, I'm really happy for you, she sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so glad Claire is finally home with her new forever family! :aktion033: She looks adorable, I can't wait to hear more about her once she settles in. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

woo hoo!! Yippee!! I am so glad she is home with you!! She sounds like a dream!! Ah, I'm so envious!! Enjoy your 4 days off with the pups!! I can't wait to hear how she fits in after a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! I am so happy everything worked out fine.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Apr 22 2009, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766549


> woo hoo!! Yippee!! I am so glad she is home with you!! She sounds like a dream!! Ah, I'm so envious!! Enjoy your 4 days off with the pups!! I can't wait to hear how she fits in after a good nights sleep!![/B]


Awww thanks! I just noticed that she looks a lot like the pics in your siggy of your babies.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :cheer: 

I'm so glad she is with you and you can spend time with her over the next fee days to get her settled in. :cloud9:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sher,

Sooooooooooo happy for you and sounds like the intro went great!!! Don't you worry Catcher will come around, I promise.
Sher, she is adorable and I just love her temperment....

Congrats arty: arty:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Claire's hair is certainly long enough for bows IMO!

Congratulations! She's a sweetie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome home, beautiful girl.
xoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yea! Claire is home! :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Congratulations Sher! What a day you've had! I'm so glad she made it safely. She looks lovely and I'm thrilled with what you are saying about her temperament. What fun you'll have now! artytime:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Sher. Claire is a dream :wub: and I'm sure Catcher will realise that soon enough.  
Well done to Tiger for hanging on in there :thmbup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations !!!Claire is just precious. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sher, Claire is beautiful and does have tons of hair!!!! I know exactly what you mean about driving at night and especially in that area!! Remember that my daughter lives in Cary, has a beautiful home and she has extra bedrooms that both you and Tiger could have spent the night (separately of course) and Claire could have stayed with you in one of her bedrooms. I have a playpen I bought especially for CeeCee to sleep in and I was just there so it was still up I am sure.

I am so happy that things are going well with all the babies meeting. You have the worst part over with getting her to you. Thank God for Stephanie and Tiger doing this in order to help get our sweethearts to us!!!! Can't wait for more pics!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Apr 23 2009, 01:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766551


> Congratulations! I am so happy everything worked out fine.[/B]



Welcome to new baby, Claire ! Congratulations !


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's HOME!!!!!! Yahoo!!!!!! Darn, why do I go to bed so early!! :smmadder: 

She sounds wonderful and looks beautiful, I think you got a winner - congratulations!!!!!!

I'll look forward to more pictures and stories this weekend....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, thanks for your nice comments about Claire.

I promise I won't continually give every detail LOL but just have to say that she did soooo great last night. I'm having her sleep in her crate, instead of the bed with us, until after her spay because I don't want to have to change back and forth. She slept without a peep out of her. (Of course Catcher barked most of the night!) I put some kibble in the crate and she ate it all during the night and I could hear her playing with the Nylabone. She woke up full of energy and so playful. I just can't get over how "grounded" she is and secure. She has not trembled or whined at all. I haven't even heard her bark! She is very sure of herself. She has a very endearing personality.

Well, the great thing is that Kallie and Catcher are not mad at me. I am not getting any "looks" at all. I really think they are having fun with there being a new member of the family. It definitely livened things up. Claire has tried to get them to play with her but so far they really haven't engaged in play. But already it seems like she has been here for way more than not even a full day yet!

I highly recommend an "older" (well 7 months old!) Malt .. I think it was a really good choice for us! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 23 2009, 08:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766629


> Awww, thanks for your nice comments about Claire.
> 
> I promise I won't continually give every detail LOL but just have to say that she did soooo great last night. I'm having her sleep in her crate, instead of the bed with us, until after her spay because I don't want to have to change back and forth. She slept without a peep out of her. (Of course Catcher barked most of the night!) I put some kibble in the crate and she ate it all during the night and I could hear her playing with the Nylabone. She woke up full of energy and so playful. I just can't get over how "grounded" she is and secure. She has not trembled or whined at all. I haven't even heard her bark! She is very sure of herself. She has a very endearing personality.
> 
> ...



wow Sher that is SO wonderful. Sounds like the perfect malt family :wub: :wub: I just love it!!!
And excuse me, but we EXPECT daily updates....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... congrats!!! I'm glad things are working out great!  :chili: Claire is a darling :wub2: I thought that kodie had a difficult time in the beginning just like catcher. Hang in there... things get better each day. :thumbsup:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Welcome home Miss Claire!! I am so glad all is progressing well for you Sher, with the other dogs!! Wishing you continued success and lots of puppy kisses!! Kallie and Catcher kisses too!! :wub: x0x0x N


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, you'll be home for 4 days now.....plenty of time to take lots more pictures!!!! 7 months old?
Hey, that's the same age as Ava!!! Cool. Is she house broken yet? We're still working on that....

I can't wait to hear more about Claire. This is like we're in the same situation - a male and female already in the house and introducing a new female pup. Abbey tends to give Ava a little attention, sometimes they tear through the house having a ball - but Ava longs for more of their attention, she's so funny. When Archie and Abbey are playing, Ava runs around them jumping and acting like she's in on it :HistericalSmiley: - they don't even notice her  . 

Archie generally doesn't care one way or the other about her, he's mom's favorite and I'm not sure he's happy about the attention I give the baby. But he'd never be mean to her. 

.....so what's happening now?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 22 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766492


> We're home!!!!!
> 
> 
> [attachment=51529:claire_1.jpg][/B]


She is just beautiful! I am sure that the three of them will be fast friends once her engery and newness tone down a bit. Congrats on finally getting your sweet little one


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WELCOME HOME CLAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: 

I'm so happy Claire is finally with you and your family, Sher!!!!! And even more happy that her 1st night home went so well!!!! Can't wait to hear more and more each and every day about sweet Claire!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 23 2009, 08:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766653


> .....so what's happening now?[/B]


Yes, anything new? More pictures please!(so I can drool over that gorgeous coat! LOL) 

I agree with you Sher, getting an older malt puppy is the way to go!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

I went back to catch up on all of your updates this morning, and was happy to see all the good news. Claire is beautiful and it sounds like everything is going great. I am so glad that everything worked out, FINALLY. Please keep up the updates and more pictures please of all your furkids.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Claire is beautiful, congrats on your precious new baby .. more pics please :biggrin:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am so glad that Claire did SO well last night.  Sounds like she is adjusting so well and fitting right in... Before you know it Claire will have K & C playing with her!

I look forward to hearing more..........

Lexie and Krystal send wet kisses to their little cousin. :smootch:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beautiful girl :wub: :wub: I'm glad to hear things are going so well!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 23 2009, 08:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766629


> Awww, thanks for your nice comments about Claire.
> 
> I promise I won't continually give every detail LOL but just have to say that she did soooo great last night. I'm having her sleep in her crate, instead of the bed with us, until after her spay because I don't want to have to change back and forth. She slept without a peep out of her. (Of course Catcher barked most of the night!) I put some kibble in the crate and she ate it all during the night and I could hear her playing with the Nylabone. She woke up full of energy and so playful. I just can't get over how "grounded" she is and secure. She has not trembled or whined at all. I haven't even heard her bark! She is very sure of herself. She has a very endearing personality.
> 
> ...


Sher, I am so happy things are going well with Claire. After a week Bogie has started playing with Rosie. They are so cute together. I am totally surprised that having a second dog has not caused us any problems at all. I know I must very lucky to get such a great foster. She will be very hard to let go. I think it's time to look for a second dog for keeps. Enjoy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Sher, she is a little beauty. There is nothing like having a puppy around to liven things up. Chachi will be two next month and still acts like a 6 month old, and I love every bit of it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I just had the chance to go through the thread.
CONGRATS Sher!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Your Claire is beautiful and the description of her personality...PERFECT!!!
I agree with you.....OLDER pups are my preference, too! :thumbsup: 
BTW...love the new SIGGY  *


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I must say that I have enjoyed this thread so much. It has been very uplifting! I am so happy for you, it makes my heart smile a BIG smile :flowers:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad things went smoother with the introductions than you thought they would. Claire is a little beauty. She sounds like such a little love too. I'm so happy for you.


----------

